# Shortening my putter, should i?



## Luca4 (Feb 28, 2015)

So after getting my hands on the new Scotty putters I have taken a shine to the new Matador oversized grips.
I also noticed that most of the new models came in a 33 length, my old school model is a 35. 
The shorter putter with the larger grip felt so much more natural for me when I went back to my own putter. My hands feel very "up & out" and I sometimes catch the heel of the putter on shorter shots.
So if I fancy a new grip, can I get my current putter "fitted"? I don't want a nnew one, just the Del Mar shortened and the lie possibly changed.
Anyone have any experience or recomendations?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2015)

I've just been watching the golf in South Africa, many of them look like they're only have knee high putters


----------



## delc (Feb 28, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			So after getting my hands on the new Scotty putters I have taken a shine to the new Matador oversized grips.
I also noticed that most of the new models came in a 33 length, my old school model is a 35. 
The shorter putter with the larger grip felt so much more natural for me when I went back to my own putter. My hands feel very "up & out" and I sometimes catch the heel of the putter on shorter shots.
So if I fancy a new grip, can I get my current putter "fitted"? I don't want a nnew one, just the Del Mar shortened and the lie possibly changed.
Anyone have any experience or recomendations?
		
Click to expand...

I normally shorten my putters to about 33", which is approximately my floor to wrist measurement.  Main problem with this is that it considerably reduces the swing weight of the club, so I have to add lead tape to the head to bring it back up. Alternative is lead pellets or Tungsten powder in the head or shaft.


----------



## delc (Feb 28, 2015)

P.S. Putters were traditionally 35" to fit in a standard golf bag. Unless you are 6'6" with arms like a T-Rex, this is too long for most players!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2015)

delc said:



			P.S. Putters were traditionally 35" to fit in a standard golf bag. Unless you are 6'6" with arms like a T-Rex, this is too long for most players!
		
Click to expand...

NO IT ISN'T. This isn't the first time you've spouted this nonsense and I know many players of different heights and builds of very low numbers or pro who happily use 35" putters. In terms of the OP the putter grip is lively and much nicer feeling than the thin pistol grip style usually put on these. I spoke to the Titleist guys at Silvermere and this is a result of customer feedback in part. I would put one on and keep the putter the same length if you are happy with that


----------



## nta73 (Feb 28, 2015)

just gone up to 35" ffrom 34" putter and prefer it, do what you want not what the latest trend is.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a 27 inch putter with a fat grip. Only had it a month and have made massive improvements.


----------



## Bobirdie (Feb 28, 2015)

Ive cut a few putters down to 33" and filled the shaft with sand . Heavier feel.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 28, 2015)

If a putter takes my fancy, I always buy it (usually second-hand) then shorten it to suit.  Did this with my current Odyssey and it's now the best putter I've ever owned.


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm just about to shorten mine, as it's an old style 35" model, will add a fat grip of sorts and face balance it with some metal putty stuff I have in the garage - quick clean up and some enamel paint in the sights and she's goings to be a an absolute weapon!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2015)

delc said:



			P.S. Putters were traditionally 35" to fit in a standard golf bag. Unless you are 6'6" with arms like a T-Rex, this is too long for most players!
		
Click to expand...

I see. 

That would explain why my putting dramatically IMPROVED  when I moved from a 34" to 40" putter?


.........


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 28, 2015)

delc said:



			P.S. Putters were traditionally 35" to fit in a standard golf bag. Unless you are 6'6" with arms like a T-Rex, this is too long for most players!
		
Click to expand...

Traditionally? Putters existed before golf bags started being used.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I see. 

That would explain why my putting dramatically IMPROVED  when I moved from a 34" to 40" putter?


......... 

Click to expand...

Tbf Gareth you aren't holding that near the end of the grip.


----------



## delc (Feb 28, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I see. 

That would explain why my putting dramatically IMPROVED  when I moved from a 34" to 40" putter?

......... 

Click to expand...

So you are 6'6" tall with short arms like a T-Rex then?


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2015)

delc said:



			So you are 6'6" tall with short arms like a T-Rex then?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite. 

6ft and arms like an orangutan. 

Does this mean I have the wrong putter?


----------



## 3565 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just had not so much a putter fitting but a biomechanical fitting to improve my stroke and consistency. My present putter has gone from 34" to 35.75" and, it's freed my stroke up, standing taller and turning the sternum. Always had 34" putters and I won't be going back as I feel loads better and better role on the ball. 

So so shorter doesn't necessarily mean better.
im 5ft 11" by the way.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 28, 2015)

2 weeks ago I shortened my putter from 34 - 33inch then had a Winn 1.60 grip fitted. It is amazing and I love it. If it feels right then do it.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2015)

I have an adjustable ping and it's set at about 31". I am 5'10 on a good day.


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Not quite. 

6ft and arms like an orangutan. 

Does this mean I have the wrong putter?
		
Click to expand...

If you are really that shape, your ideal putter would be about 20" long!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had mine shortened from 35 to 34 inches and still grip at the bottom of the grip. Will be having another inch cut off in  the near future. It's personal preference as far as I'm concerned so if you want it shorter then try gripping down the club and see how it feels.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			If you are really that shape, your ideal putter would be about 20" long!
		
Click to expand...

If that is the case, why am I taking less putting strokes with a longer putter than a shorter one?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 1, 2015)

avg height of males is 5'8" I believe, a 33" putter or less would then be ideal. 

34" and 35" seems to be the manufacturers standard for some weird reason to do with fitting a bag


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 1, 2015)

Good thread.  After recently having a bout of " putt like a tart-Itis " I found I was leaving every putt short, on lag putts by a big margin.  I was watching a round of the Dubai stuff and notice that a lot of pros seemed to be using what looked like shorter putters compared with the more common 34".  

Off to the spare room for a practice stroke and I couldn't beleive the difference in the feel gripping down the putter shaft 1 1/2" had.  It's transformed my stroke feeling a lot nore stable and I'm finding a more consistent contact area on the putter with better roll.  I had gathered that cutting it down may effect swing weight so hadn't bothered, and a pro has suggested that the additional weight above the hands my be balancing the shaft better and to leave it at the stock length.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2015)

I used to have a Scotty Cameron putter, standard length. I couldn't putt with it to save my life.
Shortened the shaft to 30" and that sorted it out.
Fitted in the dustbin a lot easier
:angry:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 1, 2015)

Smiffers , do you do anything to the swing weight ?

Really tempted to chop mine


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			P.S. Putters were traditionally 35" to fit in a standard golf bag. Unless you are 6'6" with arms like a T-Rex, this is too long for most players!
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			NO IT ISN'T. This isn't the first time you've spouted this nonsense and I know many players of different heights and builds of very low numbers or pro who happily use 35" putters. In terms of the OP the putter grip is lively and much nicer feeling than the thin pistol grip style usually put on these. I spoke to the Titleist guys at Silvermere and this is a result of customer feedback in part. I would put one on and keep the putter the same length if you are happy with that
		
Click to expand...

That's been a rumour circulating for many years. I'm happy to 'spout' the same rumour - but will always acknowledge that it's rumour/belief! I'm don't a believer in the 'from Customer feedback' reply - or not the traditional sort. More likely a marketing optimisation - what length was needed to cover most folk for least outlay/change - if that rumour wasn't the real reason! It wasn't long ago that most putters in a Pro shop were almost all 35"!

As for the OP...If it feels comfortable, then that's the 'proper' length imo. There are Putter fitting tools - both the shaft and the lie can be changed simply. I used one at Silvermere many moons ago - and it confirmed that 33" was my 'best' length. Still managed a 4-putt yesterday though! That pickup ball has now drowned!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 1, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Smiffers , do you do anything to the swing weight ?

Really tempted to chop mine
		
Click to expand...

swing weight on something you move a few inches! (oddsocks you did read his post to the end, right?) 

3 pro's I've asked about this (incl one who is in a well known golf mag most months) said an inch off or more will feel better and you wont need to change anything to do with swing weights, he asked, do you tinker with weights when you change the manufacturers grip to a jumbo or heavier one?

I found gripping down the shaft is one thing but chopping an inch or two feels so much better


----------



## shewy (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't get this swingweight malarkey in putters,surely it's based on feel?
Your not taking a full swing anyway.
Being a short arse I play a 33" putter but have experimented with various lengths, had a putter fitting with ping a while back and came out at 33" but I don't recall Ping changing any swingweight, standard head and shaft no different to a 35" putter.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 1, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			So after getting my hands on the new Scotty putters I have taken a shine to the new Matador oversized grips.
I also noticed that most of the new models came in a 33 length, my old school model is a 35. 
The shorter putter with the larger grip felt so much more natural for me when I went back to my own putter. My hands feel very "up & out" and I sometimes catch the heel of the putter on shorter shots.
So if I fancy a new grip, can I get my current putter "fitted"? I don't want a nnew one, just the Del Mar shortened and the lie possibly changed.
Anyone have any experience or recomendations?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had a Scotty fitted and it was reduced in length. Having it the right length makes a huge difference in getting your eyes aligned to the right place and my putting improved immediately. The off-the-shelf length of 35" is too long for most players.


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't see that cutting off an 1" or say 50g of steel from the end will make that much difference; it's not like cutting it off the toe on a faced balanced model.

or have I got it wrong.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			I can't see that cutting off an 1" or say 50g of steel from the end will make that much difference; it's not like cutting it off the toe on a faced balanced model.

or have I got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It WILL make a difference. But whether it's a significant one and whether it's positive or negative depends on the individual imo. I don't believe I am particularly sensitive (except in my head!) to changes in swing weight - at least not after 1 or 2 swings - so if it feels better, then great. If not then I'm likely to adjust by gripping a bit further up the grip to adjust - just as I gripped down the overlong putter when adjusting for length in the first place - something that affects the 'personal swing weigh't anyway'!


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			I can't see that cutting off an 1" or say 50g of steel from the end will make that much difference; it's not like cutting it off the toe on a faced balanced model.

or have I got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the actual club or head weight, it's shortening the lever arm that's the issue, bearing in mind that the centre of mass of a putter is already several inches above the head. Try balancing the putter across a finger to find the position of its centre of mass. I once shortened an old Ping Anser Putter from 36" to 31" and found that I had reduced its swing weight from D2 to A0, which felt so light as to be difficult to swing smoothly! I rather suspect that using this putter at its original length, which was much too long for me, was the reason I developed the putting yips a few years ago!

You can estimate the swing weight of your putter from the following link:
http://www.leaderboard.com/SWINGWT.HTM

This putting expert believes that putters should be generally shorter with a more upright lie than the standard issue:
http://www.puttingzone.com/MyTips/lengthlie.html


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Use whatever weight and length of putter that feel confident with 

If shortening your putter helps you then go for IT 

There is no set rule on putter length to golfer

We are all different and will be comfortable using different things.

And they length of a putter has never been to allow for it to go in a golf bag ?!? What a ridiculous statement


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And they length of a putter has never been to allow for it to go in a golf bag ?!? What a ridiculous statement
		
Click to expand...

The fairly widespread rumour/old story I'd heard was that they needed to be 35" to be seen in the supersize Tour Bags that was the standard way they were displayed (they were not considered particularly important then) in Pro Shops 'back in the day'!

As usual, DelC seems to have created a slightly different version, but the one I'd encountered isn't totally ridiculous. Doon frae Toon might be able to chart the rise in significance of the Putter in Pro Shop mindset/space/display method over the decades!


----------



## Luca4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback
I am definitely going to change the grip for a Winn/Scotty Matador, just have to decide how much to lop off when the time comes but I like 33 to start with, 
Is there a more scientific way to do it?, not many comments about being "fitted" for a putter ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting statement I read while reading up about this:




_"Generally, a lighter putter -- under 340 grams -- works better on slower greens (because you need to swing the putterhead more), and a heavier putter provides stability on the shorter strokes used on faster greens."_

Click to expand...


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			Thanks for all the feedback
I am definitely going to change the grip for a Winn/Scotty Matador, just have to decide how much to lop off when the time comes but I like 33 to start with, 
Is there a more scientific way to do it?, not many comments about being "fitted" for a putter ?
		
Click to expand...

Just move your hands down your existing putter until your arms are fairly straight, your eyes are directly over the ball and your posture feels comfortable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			Thanks for all the feedback
I am definitely going to change the grip for a Winn/Scotty Matador, just have to decide how much to lop off when the time comes but I like 33 to start with, 
Is there a more scientific way to do it?, not many comments about being "fitted" for a putter ?
		
Click to expand...

If you are really interested in a fitting before you start fiddling with lengths, there is a SAM putting lab at Pachesham Golf Centre just around the M25 at Leatherhead which will tell you everything you need to know about how you putt and they will definitely tell you if the length you have is right


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2015)

You'll never know till you try so I would go for it. You can always get it extended again if it feels too short.

I've got a 2thumb grip fitted sideways to my odyssey and it feels superb.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 1, 2015)

Delc, how many reasons for your 'yips' have you come with? Now your saying that using a 'long' putter was the cause?!?!


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Delc, how many reasons for your 'yips' have you come with? Now your saying that using a 'long' putter was the cause?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Well using a putter that is too long for you does definitely make your putting stroke more complicated  than it needs to be.  See the Geoff Mangram article I have already published a link for.  I really did get them in Spades and something caused them. An over-long putter is as likely a cause as any! 

I note that many tour pros seem to use shorter than standard length putters, so there must be a good reason for this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			Well using a putter that is too long for you does definitely make your putting stroke more complicated  than it needs to be.  See the Geoff Mangram article I have already published a link for.  I really did get them in Spades and something caused them. An over-long putter is as likely a cause as any! 

I note that many tour pros seem to use shorter than standard length putters, so there must be a good reason for this.
		
Click to expand...

We're still flogging this are we? Lots of pros also using counter balanced putters (long). Many had belly putters (even longer) and it has no bearing. It's about the stroke and feel. Nothing more, nothing less. I'd still argue that if you looked in a lot of tour bags and *most* club players the averge will be 33 or 34 and a lot of those would consider themselves decent putters


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

U



HomerJSimpson said:



			We're still flogging this are we? Lots of pros also using counter balanced putters (long). Many had belly putters (even longer) and it has no bearing. It's about the stroke and feel. Nothing more, nothing less. I'd still argue that if you looked in a lot of tour bags and *most* club players the averge will be 33 or 34 and a lot of those would consider themselves decent putters
		
Click to expand...

It's quite difficult to buy a gents putter that is less than 34" long, or a ladies putter that is less than 33" long. Long belly putters and anchoring will be banned at the end of this year anyway, but they give you another advantage of swinging around a fixed point. If you want a shorter than standard putter, your only option seems to be to remove the grip, hacksaw it down, and then fit a new grip


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			I note that many tour pros seem to use shorter than standard length putters, so there must be a good reason for this.
		
Click to expand...

They've obviously read your research into the subject......

David Leadbetter, Dave Peltz, Sean Foley, Butch Harman, and now DelC........the pros will be falling over themselves to use the services of the legendary putting guru that is DelC....:rofl:


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			They've obviously read your research into the subject......

David Leadbetter, Dave Peltz, Sean Foley, Butch Harman, and now DelC........the pros will be falling over themselves to use the services of the legendary putting guru that is DelC....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

But I charge a lot less (i.e. nothing) than these other gurus!


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			But I charge a lot less (i.e. nothing) than these other gurus!  

Click to expand...

In that case I'm looking forward to seeing Lee Westwood with a 20" putter, using the claw grip and whinging about the size of the holes and the rules! :rofl:


----------



## One Planer (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			U
It's quite difficult to buy a gents putter that is less than 34" long, or a ladies putter that is less than 33" long. *Long belly putters and anchoring will be banned at the end of this year anyway,* but they give you another advantage of swinging around a fixed point. If you want a shorter than standard putter, your only option seems to be to remove the grip, hacksaw it down, and then fit a new grip
		
Click to expand...

Err, no they won't. 

Langar and Scott can still use a broom handle.  Bradley could still use a belly putter. 

The club itself isn't banned, as you say, the anchoring of them is. Just for clarity, there is a difference. 

Please let me know if I have this backwards as I'll need to sell and replace my 40" Odyssey Tank


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

H



Gareth said:



			Err, no they won't. 

Langar and Scott can still use a broom handle.  Bradley could still use a belly putter. 

The club itself isn't banned, as you say, the anchoring of them is. Just for clarity, there is a difference. 

Please let me know if I have this backwards as I'll need to sell and replace my 40" Odyssey Tank 

Click to expand...

There is not upper limit on the length of a putter, although there is a limit of 48" for all other clubs, which should also apply to putters IMHO (if only for measuring club lengths for drops). There is a minimum length of 18" for all clubs. As from Jan 2016 you will not be allowed to anchor the club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			H
There is not upper limit on the length of a putter, although there is a limit of 48" for all other clubs, which should also apply to putters IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

And there's the crux - in your opinion. Just like larger holes making it better etc. Loads of changes that the game doesn't need or will make any difference.


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And there's the crux - in your opinion. Just like larger holes making it better etc. Loads of changes that the game doesn't need or will make any difference.
		
Click to expand...

What about measuring out club lengths for a free or penalty drop? At the moment you can do this with any club in your bag, which gives an unfair advantage to players who carry broom handle putters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			What about measuring out club lengths for a free or penalty drop? At the moment you can do this with any club in your bag, which gives an unfair advantage to players who carry broom handle putters.
		
Click to expand...

There you go changing the rules again. So what. TM make longer drivers than other manufacturers, albeit by an inch or so. Does that mean they need to start chopping an inch off because TM players can get a longer drop?


----------



## Luca4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it money well spent? At a time when golfers are getting fitted for pretty much every part of the game I was just a little surprised not to have more feedback on it.
Most are happy for me to tinker though, so tinker I shall!
Cheers


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There you go changing the rules again. So what. TM make longer drivers than other manufacturers, albeit by an inch or so. Does that mean they need to start chopping an inch off because TM players can get a longer drop?
		
Click to expand...

Drivers are limited to 48", and most drivers, including Taylor Made, are slightly less than this. In theory, provided it complied with the rules, you could carry a 6 foot long putter just for measuring club lengths, with no compulsion to use it for putting. It would count towards the maximum of 14 clubs though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

delc said:



			Drivers are limited to 48", and most drivers, including Taylor Made are slightly less than this. In theory, provided it complied with the rules, you could carry a 6 foot long putter just for measuring club lengths, with no compulsion to use it for putting. It would count towards the maximum of 14 clubs though.
		
Click to expand...

But you're missing the point. If a TM comes at say 45.5 inches and a Cally is 44 or 44.5 then technically those using a TM would have an inch advantage. You can use a belly putter to measure distances (against the spirit I agree) but you seem to be implying there should be some kind of unilateral length for taking a drop


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2015)

Y



HomerJSimpson said:



			But you're missing the point. If a TM comes at say 45.5 inches and a Cally is 44 or 44.5 then technically those using a TM would have an inch advantage. You can use a belly putter to measure distances (against the spirit I agree) but you seem to be implying there should be some kind of unilateral length for taking a drop
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not more than 48" per club length!  Most belly putters are only about 42" long btw, so only broom handle putters might infringe this limit.


----------



## delc (Mar 5, 2015)

I played with a guy today who is an ex Rugby forward and over 6 feet tall. He putts with a Odyssey 2 ball putter cut down to 27", fitted with a jumbo grip, and with lots of lead tape on the head to keep its weight up. He also grips the club right at the bottom of the grip, making it effectively even shorter! He is a 6 handicapper and putted pretty well today, winning a prize in our club competition. Proves that short putters can work!


----------



## 3565 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not keen on the Wie style of putting for a bruising rugger player, don't mind her doing it.............


----------



## delc (Mar 5, 2015)

3565 said:



			I'm not keen on the Wie style of putting for a bruising rugger player, don't mind her doing it.............
		
Click to expand...

The difference is that he putts with his arms pretty straight, while the lovely Michelle Wie tucks her arms and elbows up alongside her body and putts with a fairly long, probably standard length, putter.  Her style only looks weird because she is fairly tall with very long legs. Her back is almost horizontal at her address position. One of the best lady golfers at our club putts in a similar manner, but because she is much shorter than Michelle, it looks far less extreme.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 5, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			Is it money well spent? At a time when golfers are getting fitted for pretty much every part of the game I was just a little surprised not to have more feedback on it.
Most are happy for me to tinker though, so tinker I shall!
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Ping do putters with an adjustable length. The grip end has a little Alen key screw which you can adjust up and down till your hearts content.

Even if you don't like that putter style, it's very good for getting an idea on shaft length that suits


----------



## Luca4 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't know that, turns out my closest gc has a SAM putlab, so I will pop in over the weekend and have a chat with the pro


----------



## delc (Mar 5, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Ping do putters with an adjustable length. The grip end has a little Alen key screw which you can adjust up and down till your hearts content.

Even if you don't like that putter style, it's very good for getting an idea on shaft length that suits
		
Click to expand...

I actually own such a putter amongst my vast collection of putters. It's a Ping Scottsdale TR Shea and is adjustable in length from 31 to 38".  I'm not using it at the moment because I not too keen on the grip. One problem is that the swing weight changes with length, although the total weight doesn't.  It feels very light at minimum length.


----------

